# hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port N

## Guinpen

Hello,

I just upgraded to gentoo-sources-2.6.25-r4 from 2.6.24-r8. Now when the kernel loads, it complains:

```
hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 5

hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 6
```

Trial and error narrowed it down to a USB keyboard and a USB mouse. Both work just fine, but the messages annoy me. Here's some more information:

emerge --info:

```
Portage 2.1.5.2 (default-linux/amd64/2007.0, gcc-4.2.4, glibc-2.7-r2, 2.6.25-gentoo-r4 x86_64)

=================================================================

System uname: 2.6.25-gentoo-r4 x86_64 Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU 6700 @ 2.66GHz

Timestamp of tree: Fri, 30 May 2008 01:06:01 +0000

app-shells/bash:     3.2_p39

dev-java/java-config: 1.3.7, 2.1.6

dev-lang/python:     2.5.2-r4

sys-apps/baselayout: 2.0.0

sys-apps/openrc:     0.2.5

sys-apps/sandbox:    1.2.18.1-r2

sys-devel/autoconf:  2.13, 2.62

sys-devel/automake:  1.5, 1.7.9-r1, 1.8.5-r3, 1.9.6-r2, 1.10.1-r1

sys-devel/binutils:  2.18-r1

sys-devel/gcc-config: 1.4.0-r4

sys-devel/libtool:   1.5.26

virtual/os-headers:  2.6.25-r3

ACCEPT_KEYWORDS="amd64 ~amd64"

CBUILD="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -ggdb -pipe"

CHOST="x86_64-pc-linux-gnu"

CONFIG_PROTECT="/etc /usr/kde/3.5/env /usr/kde/3.5/share/config /usr/kde/3.5/shutdown /usr/share/config /var/lib/hsqldb"

CONFIG_PROTECT_MASK="/etc/env.d /etc/env.d/java/ /etc/eselect/postgresql /etc/fonts/fonts.conf /etc/gconf /etc/gentoo-release /etc/revdep-rebuild /etc/terminfo /etc/texmf/web2c /etc/udev/rules.d"

CXXFLAGS="-march=nocona -O2 -ggdb -pipe"

DISTDIR="/distfiles"

EMERGE_DEFAULT_OPTS="--nospinner --with-bdeps y --alphabetical"

FEATURES="collision-protect distlocks sandbox sfperms strict unmerge-orphans userfetch userpriv usersandbox"

GENTOO_MIRRORS="http://distfiles.gentoo.org http://distro.ibiblio.org/pub/linux/distributions/gentoo"

LANG="en_US.UTF-8"

LC_ALL="en_US.UTF-8"

LDFLAGS=""

LINGUAS="en"

MAKEOPTS="-j2"

PKGDIR="/usr/portage/packages"

PORTAGE_RSYNC_OPTS="--recursive --links --safe-links --perms --times --compress --force --whole-file --delete --stats --timeout=180 --exclude=/distfiles --exclude=/local --exclude=/packages"

PORTAGE_TMPDIR="/var/tmp"

PORTDIR="/usr/portage"

PORTDIR_OVERLAY="   "

SYNC="rsync://rsync.gentoo.org/gentoo-portage"

USE="X a52 aac accessibility acpi alisp alsa amd64 amr amrnb amrwb ao archive audiofile bash-completion bios boost branding bzip2 cairo calendar captury cdda cdio chm cli context cracklib crypt css curl cyrillic dbus dhcp djbfft djvu doc dri dts dvd dvdr dvdread dynamic eap-tls emovix encode exif extra extrafilters fam fame ffmpeg fftw firefox fits flac fluidsynth fontconfig fpx games gd gdbm gif glitz gmp gnuplot gnutls graphics graphviz gs gtk hal hdri hpn htmlhandbook humanities hyperestraier iconv icu id3tag idea idn imagemagick imlib inotify ipv6 isdnlog ithreads java javascript jbig jce joystick jpeg jpeg2k jsapi kde kig-scripting kipi ktts ladspa lame latex lcms libedit libffi libgcrypt libnotify libssh2 libwww lm_sensors lzo mad matroska mbrola midi mjpeg mmap mmx mng mod modplug mp3 mp4 mpeg mudflap musepack music ncurses network network-cron networkmanager nls nptl nptlonly nsplugin nuv odbc offensive ogg omega openexr opengl openmp oscar pam pango paste64 pcre pdf pg-intdatetime plotutils png portaudio postgres ppds pppd pstricks pth publishers python qemu qt3 qt3support qt4 quicktime rdesktop readline reflection rle rtsp sasl science sdl sdl-image session slang smp sndfile sound soundtouch speex spell spl sql sse sse2 ssl startup-notification stream subversion svg symlink theora threads tiff toolbar truetype unicode usb utempter vamp vcd visualization vlc vlm vnc vorbis vorbis-psy wavpack wideband wifi wmf x264 xcb xcomposite xetex xforms xml xmp xorg xprint xscreensaver xv xvid xvmc zip zlib zrtp" ALSA_CARDS="hda-intel" ALSA_PCM_PLUGINS="adpcm alaw asym copy dmix dshare dsnoop empty extplug file hooks iec958 ioplug ladspa lfloat linear meter mulaw multi null plug rate route share shm softvol" APACHE2_MODULES="actions alias auth_basic authn_alias authn_anon authn_dbm authn_default authn_file authz_dbm authz_default authz_groupfile authz_host authz_owner authz_user autoindex cache dav dav_fs dav_lock deflate dir disk_cache env expires ext_filter file_cache filter headers include info log_config logio mem_cache mime mime_magic negotiation rewrite setenvif speling status unique_id userdir usertrack vhost_alias" ELIBC="glibc" INPUT_DEVICES="evdev joystick mouse" KERNEL="linux" LCD_DEVICES="bayrad cfontz cfontz633 glk hd44780 lb216 lcdm001 mtxorb ncurses text" LINGUAS="en" USERLAND="GNU" VIDEO_CARDS="nvidia nv"

Unset:  CPPFLAGS, CTARGET, INSTALL_MASK, PORTAGE_COMPRESS, PORTAGE_COMPRESS_FLAGS, PORTAGE_RSYNC_EXTRA_OPTS
```

dmesg:

```
Linux version 2.6.25-gentoo-r4 (root@firefly) (gcc version 4.2.4 (Gentoo 4.2.4 p1.0)) #2 SMP PREEMPT Thu May 29 11:27:42 CEST 2008

Command line: ro root=/dev/md2 vga=0x31B video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 usbhid.mousepoll=1 snd_hda_intel.model=6stack-dig snd_hda_intel.enable_msi=1

BIOS-provided physical RAM map:

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000000000 - 000000000009b800 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 000000000009b800 - 00000000000a0000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000000f0000 - 0000000000100000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000000100000 - 00000000afef0000 (usable)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000afef0000 - 00000000afef3000 (ACPI NVS)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000afef3000 - 00000000aff00000 (ACPI data)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000d0000000 - 00000000f0000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 00000000fec00000 - 0000000100000000 (reserved)

 BIOS-e820: 0000000100000000 - 0000000250000000 (usable)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 155) 0 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 720624) 1 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 1048576, 2424832) 2 entries of 256 used

end_pfn_map = 2424832

DMI 2.4 present.

ACPI: RSDP 000F7F90, 0014 (r0 Nvidia)

ACPI: RSDT AFEF3040, 003C (r1 Nvidia NVDAACPI 42302E31 NVDA        0)

ACPI: FACP AFEF30C0, 0074 (r1 Nvidia NVDAACPI 42302E31 NVDA        0)

ACPI: DSDT AFEF3180, 5283 (r1 NVIDIA NVDAACPI     1000 MSFT  3000000)

ACPI: FACS AFEF0000, 0040

ACPI: HPET AFEF8580, 0038 (r1 Nvidia NVDAACPI 42302E31 NVDA       98)

ACPI: WDRT AFEF8600, 0047 (r1 Nvidia NVDAACPI 42302E31 NVDA        0)

ACPI: MCFG AFEF86C0, 003C (r1 Nvidia NVDAACPI 42302E31 NVDA        0)

ACPI: APIC AFEF8480, 0098 (r1 Nvidia NVDAACPI 42302E31 NVDA        0)

ACPI: SSDT AFEF8D60, 03A8 (r1  PmRef    CpuPm     3000 INTL 20040311)

Entering add_active_range(0, 0, 155) 0 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 256, 720624) 1 entries of 256 used

Entering add_active_range(0, 1048576, 2424832) 2 entries of 256 used

early res: 0 [0-fff] BIOS data page

early res: 1 [6000-7fff] SMP_TRAMPOLINE

early res: 2 [200000-870ae3] TEXT DATA BSS

early res: 3 [9b800-ab7ff] EBDA

early res: 4 [8000-12fff] PGTABLE

 [ffffe20000000000-ffffe200001fffff] PMD ->ffff810001200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20000200000-ffffe200003fffff] PMD ->ffff810001600000 on node 0

 [ffffe20000400000-ffffe200005fffff] PMD ->ffff810001a00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20000600000-ffffe200007fffff] PMD ->ffff810001e00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20000800000-ffffe200009fffff] PMD ->ffff810002200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20000a00000-ffffe20000bfffff] PMD ->ffff810002600000 on node 0

 [ffffe20000c00000-ffffe20000dfffff] PMD ->ffff810002a00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20000e00000-ffffe20000ffffff] PMD ->ffff810002e00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20001000000-ffffe200011fffff] PMD ->ffff810003200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20001200000-ffffe200013fffff] PMD ->ffff810003600000 on node 0

 [ffffe20001400000-ffffe200015fffff] PMD ->ffff810003a00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20001600000-ffffe200017fffff] PMD ->ffff810003e00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20001800000-ffffe200019fffff] PMD ->ffff810004200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20001a00000-ffffe20001bfffff] PMD ->ffff810004600000 on node 0

 [ffffe20001c00000-ffffe20001dfffff] PMD ->ffff810004a00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20001e00000-ffffe20001ffffff] PMD ->ffff810004e00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20002000000-ffffe200021fffff] PMD ->ffff810005200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20002200000-ffffe200023fffff] PMD ->ffff810005600000 on node 0

 [ffffe20002400000-ffffe200025fffff] PMD ->ffff810005a00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20002600000-ffffe200027fffff] PMD ->ffff810005e00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20002800000-ffffe200029fffff] PMD ->ffff810006200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20002a00000-ffffe20002bfffff] PMD ->ffff810006600000 on node 0

 [ffffe20002c00000-ffffe20002dfffff] PMD ->ffff810006a00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20002e00000-ffffe20002ffffff] PMD ->ffff810006e00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20003000000-ffffe200031fffff] PMD ->ffff810007200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20003200000-ffffe200033fffff] PMD ->ffff810007600000 on node 0

 [ffffe20003400000-ffffe200035fffff] PMD ->ffff810007a00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20003600000-ffffe200037fffff] PMD ->ffff810007e00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20003800000-ffffe200039fffff] PMD ->ffff810008200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20003a00000-ffffe20003bfffff] PMD ->ffff810008600000 on node 0

 [ffffe20003c00000-ffffe20003dfffff] PMD ->ffff810008a00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20003e00000-ffffe20003ffffff] PMD ->ffff810008e00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20004000000-ffffe200041fffff] PMD ->ffff810009200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20004200000-ffffe200043fffff] PMD ->ffff810009600000 on node 0

 [ffffe20004400000-ffffe200045fffff] PMD ->ffff810009a00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20004600000-ffffe200047fffff] PMD ->ffff810009e00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20004800000-ffffe200049fffff] PMD ->ffff81000a200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20004a00000-ffffe20004bfffff] PMD ->ffff81000a600000 on node 0

 [ffffe20004c00000-ffffe20004dfffff] PMD ->ffff81000aa00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20004e00000-ffffe20004ffffff] PMD ->ffff81000ae00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20005000000-ffffe200051fffff] PMD ->ffff81000b200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20005200000-ffffe200053fffff] PMD ->ffff81000b600000 on node 0

 [ffffe20005400000-ffffe200055fffff] PMD ->ffff81000ba00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20005600000-ffffe200057fffff] PMD ->ffff81000be00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20005800000-ffffe200059fffff] PMD ->ffff81000c200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20005a00000-ffffe20005bfffff] PMD ->ffff81000c600000 on node 0

 [ffffe20005c00000-ffffe20005dfffff] PMD ->ffff81000ca00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20005e00000-ffffe20005ffffff] PMD ->ffff81000ce00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20006000000-ffffe200061fffff] PMD ->ffff81000d200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20006200000-ffffe200063fffff] PMD ->ffff81000d600000 on node 0

 [ffffe20006400000-ffffe200065fffff] PMD ->ffff81000da00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20006600000-ffffe200067fffff] PMD ->ffff81000de00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20006800000-ffffe200069fffff] PMD ->ffff81000e200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20006a00000-ffffe20006bfffff] PMD ->ffff81000e600000 on node 0

 [ffffe20006c00000-ffffe20006dfffff] PMD ->ffff81000ea00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20006e00000-ffffe20006ffffff] PMD ->ffff81000ee00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20007000000-ffffe200071fffff] PMD ->ffff81000f200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20007200000-ffffe200073fffff] PMD ->ffff81000f600000 on node 0

 [ffffe20007400000-ffffe200075fffff] PMD ->ffff81000fa00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20007600000-ffffe200077fffff] PMD ->ffff81000fe00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20007800000-ffffe200079fffff] PMD ->ffff810010200000 on node 0

 [ffffe20007a00000-ffffe20007bfffff] PMD ->ffff810010600000 on node 0

 [ffffe20007c00000-ffffe20007dfffff] PMD ->ffff810010a00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20007e00000-ffffe20007ffffff] PMD ->ffff810010e00000 on node 0

 [ffffe20008000000-ffffe200081fffff] PMD ->ffff810011200000 on node 0

Zone PFN ranges:

  DMA             0 ->     4096

  DMA32        4096 ->  1048576

  Normal    1048576 ->  2424832

Movable zone start PFN for each node

early_node_map[3] active PFN ranges

    0:        0 ->      155

    0:      256 ->   720624

    0:  1048576 ->  2424832

On node 0 totalpages: 2096779

  DMA zone: 56 pages used for memmap

  DMA zone: 1680 pages reserved

  DMA zone: 2259 pages, LIFO batch:0

  DMA32 zone: 14280 pages used for memmap

  DMA32 zone: 702248 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Normal zone: 18816 pages used for memmap

  Normal zone: 1357440 pages, LIFO batch:31

  Movable zone: 0 pages used for memmap

ACPI: PM-Timer IO Port: 0x1008

ACPI: Local APIC address 0xfee00000

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x00] lapic_id[0x00] enabled)

Processor #0 (Bootup-CPU)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x01] lapic_id[0x01] enabled)

Processor #1

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x02] lapic_id[0x02] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC (acpi_id[0x03] lapic_id[0x03] disabled)

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x00] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x01] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x02] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: LAPIC_NMI (acpi_id[0x03] high edge lint[0x1])

ACPI: IOAPIC (id[0x04] address[0xfec00000] gsi_base[0])

IOAPIC[0]: apic_id 4, address 0xfec00000, GSI 0-23

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 0 global_irq 2 dfl dfl)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 9 global_irq 9 high level)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 14 global_irq 14 high edge)

ACPI: INT_SRC_OVR (bus 0 bus_irq 15 global_irq 15 high edge)

ACPI: IRQ0 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ2 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ9 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ14 used by override.

ACPI: IRQ15 used by override.

Setting APIC routing to flat

ACPI: HPET id: 0x10de8201 base: 0xfeff0000

Using ACPI (MADT) for SMP configuration information

Allocating PCI resources starting at b0000000 (gap: aff00000:20100000)

PERCPU: Allocating 36208 bytes of per cpu data

Built 1 zonelists in Zone order, mobility grouping on.  Total pages: 2061947

Kernel command line: ro root=/dev/md2 vga=0x31B video=vesafb:mtrr:3,ywrap quiet CONSOLE=/dev/tty1 usbhid.mousepoll=1 snd_hda_intel.model=6stack-dig snd_hda_intel.enable_msi=1

Initializing CPU#0

PID hash table entries: 4096 (order: 12, 32768 bytes)

TSC calibrated against PM_TIMER

time.c: Detected 3333.317 MHz processor.

spurious 8259A interrupt: IRQ7.

Console: colour dummy device 80x25

console [tty0] enabled

Dentry cache hash table entries: 1048576 (order: 11, 8388608 bytes)

Inode-cache hash table entries: 524288 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

Checking aperture...

PCI-DMA: Using software bounce buffering for IO (SWIOTLB)

Placing software IO TLB between 0x12033000 - 0x16033000

Memory: 8167880k/9699328k available (3821k kernel code, 218600k reserved, 1922k data, 308k init)

CPA: page pool initialized 1 of 1 pages preallocated

SLUB: Genslabs=12, HWalign=64, Order=0-1, MinObjects=4, CPUs=2, Nodes=1

hpet clockevent registered

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6670.97 BogoMIPS (lpj=3335489)

Mount-cache hash table entries: 256

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 0

CPU0: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

using mwait in idle threads.

Freeing SMP alternatives: 31k freed

ACPI: Core revision 20070126

Using local APIC timer interrupts.

APIC timer calibration result 20833220

Detected 20.833 MHz APIC timer.

Booting processor 1/2 APIC 0x1

Initializing CPU#1

Calibrating delay using timer specific routine.. 6666.66 BogoMIPS (lpj=3333333)

CPU: L1 I cache: 32K, L1 D cache: 32K

CPU: L2 cache: 4096K

CPU: Physical Processor ID: 0

CPU: Processor Core ID: 1

CPU1: Thermal monitoring enabled (TM2)

Intel(R) Core(TM)2 CPU          6700  @ 2.66GHz stepping 06

checking TSC synchronization [CPU#0 -> CPU#1]: passed.

Brought up 2 CPUs

CPU0 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 3

  groups: 1 2

CPU1 attaching sched-domain:

 domain 0: span 3

  groups: 2 1

net_namespace: 408 bytes

xor: automatically using best checksumming function: generic_sse

   generic_sse: 10516.000 MB/sec

xor: using function: generic_sse (10516.000 MB/sec)

NET: Registered protocol family 16

No dock devices found.

ACPI: bus type pci registered

PCI: Using MMCONFIG at e0000000 - efffffff

PCI: Using configuration type 1

ACPI: EC: Look up EC in DSDT

ACPI: Interpreter enabled

ACPI: (supports S0 S5)

ACPI: Using IOAPIC for interrupt routing

ACPI: PCI Root Bridge [PCI0] (0000:00)

PCI: Transparent bridge - 0000:00:0f.0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Routing Table [\_SB_.PCI0.HUB0._PRT]

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK1] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK2] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK3] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LNK4] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LXV5] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LXV6] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LXV7] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LXV8] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUBA] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMC1] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LMAC] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LAZA] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSMB] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LUB2] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LIDE] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 11 14 15) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA0] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA1] (IRQs 5 7 9 10 *11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [LSA2] (IRQs 5 7 9 *10 11 14 15)

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC1] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC2] (IRQs 17) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC3] (IRQs 18) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [APC4] (IRQs 19) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AXV5] (IRQs 16) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AXV6] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AXV7] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AXV8] (IRQs 16) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AUBA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AMA1] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AMAC] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AACI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AMCI] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ASMB] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AUS2] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AIDE] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0, disabled.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ASA0] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ASA1] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ASA2] (IRQs 20 21 22 23) *0

Linux Plug and Play Support v0.97 (c) Adam Belay

pnp: PnP ACPI init

ACPI: bus type pnp registered

 00:09: mem resource (0xd0000-0xd3fff) overlaps 0000:00:0f.0 BAR 8 (0x0-0xfffff), disabling

 00:09: mem resource (0xf0000-0xf7fff) overlaps 0000:00:0f.0 BAR 8 (0x0-0xfffff), disabling

 00:09: mem resource (0xf8000-0xfbfff) overlaps 0000:00:0f.0 BAR 8 (0x0-0xfffff), disabling

 00:09: mem resource (0xfc000-0xfffff) overlaps 0000:00:0f.0 BAR 8 (0x0-0xfffff), disabling

 00:09: mem resource (0x0-0x9ffff) overlaps 0000:00:0f.0 BAR 8 (0x0-0xfffff), disabling

pnp: PnP ACPI: found 10 devices

ACPI: ACPI bus type pnp unregistered

SCSI subsystem initialized

libata version 3.00 loaded.

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbfs

usbcore: registered new interface driver hub

usbcore: registered new device driver usb

PCI: Using ACPI for IRQ routing

PCI: If a device doesn't work, try "pci=routeirq".  If it helps, post a report

PCI: Cannot allocate resource region 8 of bridge 0000:00:0f.0

PCI-GART: No AMD northbridge found.

hpet0: at MMIO 0xfeff0000, IRQs 2, 8, 31

hpet0: 3 32-bit timers, 25000000 Hz

ACPI: RTC can wake from S4

system 00:00: ioport range 0x1000-0x107f has been reserved

system 00:00: ioport range 0x1080-0x10ff has been reserved

system 00:00: ioport range 0x1400-0x147f has been reserved

system 00:00: ioport range 0x1480-0x14ff has been reserved

system 00:00: ioport range 0x1800-0x187f has been reserved

system 00:00: ioport range 0x1880-0x18ff has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x4d0-0x4d1 has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x295-0x314 has been reserved

system 00:02: ioport range 0x880-0x88f has been reserved

system 00:08: iomem range 0xe0000000-0xefffffff could not be reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xafef0000-0xafefffff could not be reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xffff0000-0xffffffff has been reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0x100000-0xafeeffff could not be reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xfec00000-0xfec00fff has been reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xd0000000-0xdfffffff could not be reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xfee00000-0xfee00fff could not be reserved

system 00:09: iomem range 0xfeff0000-0xfeff0000 has been reserved

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:03.0

  IO window: a000-afff

  MEM window: 0xca000000-0xcdffffff

  PREFETCH window: 0x00000000b0000000-0x00000000bfffffff

PCI: Bridge: 0000:00:0f.0

  IO window: disabled.

  MEM window: disabled.

  PREFETCH window: disabled.

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0f.0 to 64

NET: Registered protocol family 2

IP route cache hash table entries: 262144 (order: 9, 2097152 bytes)

TCP established hash table entries: 262144 (order: 10, 4194304 bytes)

TCP bind hash table entries: 65536 (order: 8, 1048576 bytes)

TCP: Hash tables configured (established 262144 bind 65536)

TCP reno registered

IA-32 Microcode Update Driver: v1.14a <tigran@aivazian.fsnet.co.uk>

NTFS driver 2.1.29 [Flags: R/O].

async_tx: api initialized (sync-only)

Block layer SCSI generic (bsg) driver version 0.4 loaded (major 253)

io scheduler noop registered

io scheduler cfq registered (default)

pci 0000:00:03.0: Disabling HT MSI mapping<6>pci 0000:00:0e.0: Disabling HT MSI mapping<6>pci 0000:00:0e.1: Disabling HT MSI mapping<6>pci 0000:00:0e.2: Disabling HT MSI mapping<6>pci 0000:00:0f.0: Disabling HT MSI mapping<6>pci 0000:00:0f.1: Disabling HT MSI mapping<7>pci 0000:01:00.0: Boot video device

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:03.0 to 64

assign_interrupt_mode Found MSI capability

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:03.0:pcie00]

Allocate Port Service[0000:00:03.0:pcie03]

Real Time Clock Driver v1.12ac

hpet_resources: 0xfeff0000 is busy

Non-volatile memory driver v1.2

Linux agpgart interface v0.103

vesafb: framebuffer at 0xcb000000, mapped to 0xffffc20010100000, using 10240k, total 14336k

vesafb: mode is 1280x1024x32, linelength=5120, pages=1

vesafb: scrolling: redraw

vesafb: Truecolor: size=8:8:8:8, shift=24:16:8:0

Console: switching to colour frame buffer device 160x64

fb0: VESA VGA frame buffer device

input: Power Button (FF) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/LNXPWRBN:00/input/input0

ACPI: Power Button (FF) [PWRF]

input: Power Button (CM) as /devices/LNXSYSTM:00/device:00/PNP0C0C:00/input/input1

ACPI: Power Button (CM) [PWRB]

ACPI: SSDT AFEF8740, 026C (r1  PmRef  Cpu0Ist     3000 INTL 20040311)

ACPI: ACPI0007:00 is registered as cooling_device0

ACPI: Processor [CPU0] (supports 8 throttling states)

ACPI: SSDT AFEF8C00, 0152 (r1  PmRef  Cpu1Ist     3000 INTL 20040311)

ACPI: ACPI0007:01 is registered as cooling_device1

brd: module loaded

loop: module loaded

usbcore: registered new interface driver zd1211rw

Driver 'sd' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

Driver 'sr' needs updating - please use bus_type methods

sata_nv 0000:00:0e.0: version 3.5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ASA0] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.0[A] -> Link [ASA0] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.0 to 64

scsi0 : sata_nv

scsi1 : sata_nv

ata1: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9f0 ctl 0xbf0 bmdma 0xd800 irq 23

ata2: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x970 ctl 0xb70 bmdma 0xd808 irq 23

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 1

Switched to high resolution mode on CPU 0

ata1: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata1.00: ATA-7: WDC WD5000YS-01MPB1, 09.02E09, max UDMA/133

ata1.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata1.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata2: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata2.00: ATA-7: WDC WD5000YS-01MPB1, 09.02E09, max UDMA/133

ata2.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata2.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 0:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD5000YS-01M 09.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write Protect is off

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sda: sda1 sda2 sda3 sda4

sd 0:0:0:0: [sda] Attached SCSI disk

sd 0:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg0 type 0

scsi 1:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD5000YS-01M 09.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write Protect is off

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdb: sdb1 sdb2 sdb3 sdb4

sd 1:0:0:0: [sdb] Attached SCSI disk

sd 1:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg1 type 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ASA1] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.1[B] -> Link [ASA1] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.1 to 64

scsi2 : sata_nv

scsi3 : sata_nv

ata3: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x9e0 ctl 0xbe0 bmdma 0xc400 irq 22

ata4: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x960 ctl 0xb60 bmdma 0xc408 irq 22

ata3: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata3.00: ATA-7: WDC WD5000YS-01MPB1, 09.02E09, max UDMA/133

ata3.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata3.00: configured for UDMA/133

ata4: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

scsi 2:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD5000YS-01M 09.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write Protect is off

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdc: sdc1 sdc2 sdc3 sdc4

sd 2:0:0:0: [sdc] Attached SCSI disk

sd 2:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg2 type 0

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [ASA2] enabled at IRQ 21

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0e.2[C] -> Link [ASA2] -> GSI 21 (level, low) -> IRQ 21

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0e.2 to 64

scsi4 : sata_nv

scsi5 : sata_nv

ata5: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xc000 ctl 0xbc00 bmdma 0xb000 irq 21

ata6: SATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0xb800 ctl 0xb400 bmdma 0xb008 irq 21

ata5: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)

ata6: SATA link up 3.0 Gbps (SStatus 123 SControl 300)

ata6.00: ATA-7: WDC WD5000YS-01MPB1, 09.02E09, max UDMA/133

ata6.00: 976773168 sectors, multi 16: LBA48 NCQ (depth 0/32)

ata6.00: configured for UDMA/133

scsi 5:0:0:0: Direct-Access     ATA      WDC WD5000YS-01M 09.0 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdd] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdd] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdd] 976773168 512-byte hardware sectors (500108 MB)

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdd] Write Protect is off

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdd] Mode Sense: 00 3a 00 00

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdd] Write cache: enabled, read cache: enabled, doesn't support DPO or FUA

 sdd: sdd1 sdd2 sdd3 sdd4

sd 5:0:0:0: [sdd] Attached SCSI disk

sd 5:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg3 type 0

pata_amd 0000:00:0d.0: version 0.3.10

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0d.0 to 64

scsi6 : pata_amd

scsi7 : pata_amd

ata7: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x1f0 ctl 0x3f6 bmdma 0xec00 irq 14

ata8: PATA max UDMA/133 cmd 0x170 ctl 0x376 bmdma 0xec08 irq 15

ata7.00: ATAPI: PLEXTOR DVDR   PX-760A, 1.06, max UDMA/66

ata7: nv_mode_filter: 0x1f39f&0x1f01f->0x1f01f, BIOS=0x1f000 (0xc5000000) ACPI=0x1f01f (30:600:0x13)

ata7.00: configured for UDMA/66

ata8: port disabled. ignoring.

scsi 6:0:0:0: CD-ROM            PLEXTOR  DVDR   PX-760A   1.06 PQ: 0 ANSI: 5

sr0: scsi3-mmc drive: 125x/94x writer cd/rw xa/form2 cdda tray

Uniform CD-ROM driver Revision: 3.20

sr 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi CD-ROM sr0

sr 6:0:0:0: Attached scsi generic sg4 type 5

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AUS2] enabled at IRQ 20

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.1[B] -> Link [AUS2] -> GSI 20 (level, low) -> IRQ 20

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.1 to 64

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: EHCI Host Controller

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: debug port 1

PCI: cache line size of 32 is not supported by device 0000:00:0b.1

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: irq 20, io mem 0xcfffe000

ehci_hcd 0000:00:0b.1: USB 2.0 started, EHCI 1.00, driver 10 Dec 2004

usb usb1: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 1-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 1-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

usb usb1: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0002

usb usb1: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb1: Product: EHCI Host Controller

usb usb1: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.25-gentoo-r4 ehci_hcd

usb usb1: SerialNumber: 0000:00:0b.1

ohci_hcd: 2006 August 04 USB 1.1 'Open' Host Controller (OHCI) Driver

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AUBA] enabled at IRQ 23

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0b.0[A] -> Link [AUBA] -> GSI 23 (level, low) -> IRQ 23

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0b.0 to 64

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: OHCI Host Controller

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: new USB bus registered, assigned bus number 2

ohci_hcd 0000:00:0b.0: irq 23, io mem 0xcffff000

usb usb2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

hub 2-0:1.0: USB hub found

hub 2-0:1.0: 10 ports detected

usb usb2: New USB device found, idVendor=1d6b, idProduct=0001

usb usb2: New USB device strings: Mfr=3, Product=2, SerialNumber=1

usb usb2: Product: OHCI Host Controller

usb usb2: Manufacturer: Linux 2.6.25-gentoo-r4 ohci_hcd

usb usb2: SerialNumber: 0000:00:0b.0

Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...

usb 1-2: new high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

usb 1-2: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 1-2: reset high speed USB device using ehci_hcd and address 2

phy0: Selected rate control algorithm 'pid'

zd1211rw 1-2:1.0: phy0

usb 1-2: New USB device found, idVendor=1582, idProduct=6003

usb 1-2: New USB device strings: Mfr=16, Product=32, SerialNumber=0

usb 1-2: Product: USB2.0 WLAN

usb 1-2: Manufacturer: ZyDAS

hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 5

hub 1-0:1.0: unable to enumerate USB device on port 6

usb 2-5: new low speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 2

usb 2-5: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-5: New USB device found, idVendor=046d, idProduct=c30e

usb 2-5: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 2-5: Product: HID compliant keyboard

usb 2-5: Manufacturer: Logitech

usb 2-6: new full speed USB device using ohci_hcd and address 3

usb 2-6: configuration #1 chosen from 1 choice

usb 2-6: New USB device found, idVendor=1532, idProduct=0007

usb 2-6: New USB device strings: Mfr=1, Product=2, SerialNumber=0

usb 2-6: Product: DeathAdder

usb 2-6: Manufacturer: Razer

usbcore: registered new interface driver usb-storage

USB Mass Storage support registered.

PNP: No PS/2 controller found. Probing ports directly.

serio: i8042 KBD port at 0x60,0x64 irq 1

serio: i8042 AUX port at 0x60,0x64 irq 12

mice: PS/2 mouse device common for all mice

rtc_cmos: probe of 00:05 failed with error -16

i2c /dev entries driver

i2c-adapter i2c-0: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0xf400

i2c-adapter i2c-1: nForce2 SMBus adapter at 0xf000

coretemp coretemp.0: Using relative temperature scale!

coretemp coretemp.1: Using relative temperature scale!

w83627ehf: Found W83627DHG chip at 0x290

w83627ehf w83627ehf.656: VID pins in output mode, CPU VID not available

md: raid1 personality registered for level 1

raid6: int64x1   2632 MB/s

raid6: int64x2   3687 MB/s

raid6: int64x4   3375 MB/s

raid6: int64x8   2679 MB/s

raid6: sse2x1    5039 MB/s

raid6: sse2x2    5660 MB/s

raid6: sse2x4    9050 MB/s

raid6: using algorithm sse2x4 (9050 MB/s)

md: raid6 personality registered for level 6

md: raid5 personality registered for level 5

md: raid4 personality registered for level 4

cpuidle: using governor ladder

cpuidle: using governor menu

input: Logitech HID compliant keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.0/usb2/2-5/2-5:1.0/input/input2

input,hidraw0: USB HID v1.10 Keyboard [Logitech HID compliant keyboard] on usb-0000:00:0b.0-5

input: Logitech HID compliant keyboard as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.0/usb2/2-5/2-5:1.1/input/input3

input,hidraw1: USB HID v1.10 Device [Logitech HID compliant keyboard] on usb-0000:00:0b.0-5

input: Razer DeathAdder as /devices/pci0000:00/0000:00:0b.0/usb2/2-6/2-6:1.0/input/input4

input,hidraw2: USB HID v1.11 Mouse [Razer DeathAdder] on usb-0000:00:0b.0-6

usbcore: registered new interface driver usbhid

drivers/hid/usbhid/hid-core.c: v2.6:USB HID core driver

Advanced Linux Sound Architecture Driver Version 1.0.16rc2 (Thu Jan 31 16:40:16 2008 UTC).

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AAZA] enabled at IRQ 22

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:00:0f.1[B] -> Link [AAZA] -> GSI 22 (level, low) -> IRQ 22

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:00:0f.1 to 64

ALSA device list:

  #0: HDA NVidia at 0xcfff4000 irq 318

oprofile: using NMI interrupt.

TCP westwood registered

Initializing XFRM netlink socket

NET: Registered protocol family 1

NET: Registered protocol family 10

lo: Disabled Privacy Extensions

IPv6 over IPv4 tunneling driver

sit0: Disabled Privacy Extensions

NET: Registered protocol family 17

NET: Registered protocol family 15

CCID: Registered CCID 3 (TCP-Friendly Rate Control)

CCID: Registered CCID 2 (TCP-like)

SCTP: Hash tables configured (established 65536 bind 65536)

drivers/rtc/hctosys.c: unable to open rtc device (rtc0)

md: Autodetecting RAID arrays.

md: Scanned 10 and added 10 devices.

md: autorun ...

md: considering sdd4 ...

md:  adding sdd4 ...

md:  adding sdc4 ...

md: sdc2 has different UUID to sdd4

md: sdc1 has different UUID to sdd4

md:  adding sdb4 ...

md: sdb2 has different UUID to sdd4

md: sdb1 has different UUID to sdd4

md:  adding sda4 ...

md: sda2 has different UUID to sdd4

md: sda1 has different UUID to sdd4

md: created md3

md: bind<sda4>

md: bind<sdb4>

md: bind<sdc4>

md: bind<sdd4>

md: running: <sdd4><sdc4><sdb4><sda4>

raid5: device sdd4 operational as raid disk 3

raid5: device sdc4 operational as raid disk 2

raid5: device sdb4 operational as raid disk 1

raid5: device sda4 operational as raid disk 0

raid5: allocated 4274kB for md3

raid5: raid level 5 set md3 active with 4 out of 4 devices, algorithm 2

RAID5 conf printout:

 --- rd:4 wd:4

 disk 0, o:1, dev:sda4

 disk 1, o:1, dev:sdb4

 disk 2, o:1, dev:sdc4

 disk 3, o:1, dev:sdd4

md3: bitmap initialized from disk: read 14/14 pages, set 0 bits

created bitmap (219 pages) for device md3

md: considering sdc2 ...

md:  adding sdc2 ...

md: sdc1 has different UUID to sdc2

md:  adding sdb2 ...

md: sdb1 has different UUID to sdc2

md:  adding sda2 ...

md: sda1 has different UUID to sdc2

md: created md2

md: bind<sda2>

md: bind<sdb2>

md: bind<sdc2>

md: running: <sdc2><sdb2><sda2>

raid5: device sdc2 operational as raid disk 2

raid5: device sdb2 operational as raid disk 1

raid5: device sda2 operational as raid disk 0

raid5: allocated 3224kB for md2

raid5: raid level 5 set md2 active with 3 out of 3 devices, algorithm 2

RAID5 conf printout:

 --- rd:3 wd:3

 disk 0, o:1, dev:sda2

 disk 1, o:1, dev:sdb2

 disk 2, o:1, dev:sdc2

md2: bitmap initialized from disk: read 10/10 pages, set 43 bits

created bitmap (157 pages) for device md2

md: considering sdc1 ...

md:  adding sdc1 ...

md:  adding sdb1 ...

md:  adding sda1 ...

md: created md1

md: bind<sda1>

md: bind<sdb1>

md: bind<sdc1>

md: running: <sdc1><sdb1><sda1>

raid1: raid set md1 active with 3 out of 3 mirrors

md1: bitmap initialized from disk: read 1/1 pages, set 0 bits

created bitmap (8 pages) for device md1

md: ... autorun DONE.

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

VFS: Mounted root (ext3 filesystem) readonly.

Freeing unused kernel memory: 308k freed

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

nvidia: module license 'NVIDIA' taints kernel.

ACPI: PCI Interrupt Link [AXV5] enabled at IRQ 16

ACPI: PCI Interrupt 0000:01:00.0[A] -> Link [AXV5] -> GSI 16 (level, low) -> IRQ 16

PCI: Setting latency timer of device 0000:01:00.0 to 64

NVRM: loading NVIDIA UNIX x86_64 Kernel Module  173.14.05  Mon May 19 00:03:22 PDT 2008

EXT3 FS on md2, internal journal

kjournald starting.  Commit interval 5 seconds

EXT3 FS on md3, internal journal

EXT3-fs: mounted filesystem with ordered data mode.

zd1211rw 1-2:1.0: firmware version 4725

zd1211rw 1-2:1.0: zd1211b chip 1582:6003 v4810 high 00-11-f6 AL2230_RF pa0 ---NS

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_UP): eth2: link is not ready

eth2: Initial auth_alg=0

eth2: authenticate with AP 00:14:78:e8:ea:8a

eth2: RX authentication from 00:14:78:e8:ea:8a (alg=0 transaction=2 status=0)

eth2: authenticated

eth2: associate with AP 00:14:78:e8:ea:8a

eth2: RX AssocResp from 00:14:78:e8:ea:8a (capab=0x31 status=0 aid=3)

eth2: associated

eth2: CTS protection enabled (BSSID=00:14:78:e8:ea:8a)

ADDRCONF(NETDEV_CHANGE): eth2: link becomes ready

eth2: no IPv6 routers present
```

Any ideas what could be causing this?

----------

## Tolstoi

I get that message too when the kernel loads. No idea either. My USB configuration hasn't changed.

----------

## ghoti

According to a post from Alan Stern on the LKLM, this message may show up more often than wanted...

----------

